# Day or night explores?



## PaulPowers (Nov 28, 2011)

A lot of people will tell you they prefer exploring at X time of the day so here is a comparison of times of day to explore.

Daytime Pros and cons.

During the day more people will be around which increases the chance of getting spotted but also means you can become a face in the crowd very easily.
Wearing a High vis will mean no one will look twice if you go into a site as they will be used to seeing workmen.

Staff/workmen will be around more during the day.
Security staff will have better things to do other than watch CCTV all day.
Torch light will be drowned out by natural sunlight.

Night time Pros and cons.

Less people will be around so you will get spotted but with less light you can hide a lot easier.
 Less workmen will be around so wearing a high vis only makes you stand out more.
Security staff will be sat in the office watching the cameras all night.
Most demo crews only work during the day so the chances of walking into staff is dramatically reduced.
Torch light can be seen for miles and will give away your position.
Security will be less inclined to leave the comfort of an office to chase a few photographers and will be tired into the early hours of the morning.

In a dark area you can enter a site virtually unnoticed.

Obviously this is not an exhausted list but should stop a few stupid questions


----------



## highcannons (Nov 28, 2011)

In an urban area the lists are saying it all except the matter of someone lurking around at night is likely to be assumed as up to no good. Most of my explores are rural and in moorland areas. To be honest non of the above really applies but the danger of moorland travel at night far outwieghs anything else....


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 28, 2011)

highcannons said:


> In an urban area the lists are saying it all except the matter of someone lurking around at night is likely to be assumed as up to no good. Most of my explores are rural and in moorland areas. To be honest non of the above really applies but the danger of moorland travel at night far outwieghs anything else....



I live in Buxton, I wouldn't go on the moors at night. I get lost up there during the day and what with all the werewolves


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Nov 28, 2011)

Bit of both for me, mainly check it out during the day to see how much of a death trap it is then come back at night for diff type of photos.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 28, 2011)

We have done many day and a few night explores and all of the above points are very valid.

We always find, experience,stealth,sometimes a bit of cheek and banter,not too mention a very generous helping of common sense always works well for us.

Buildings seem to take on a whole new character at night and we have obtained some great photos as a result.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 28, 2011)

There's also a lot to be said for weekday explores rather than weekends, I dont thinkI've ever had a run in with secca on a weekday explore.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 28, 2011)

KingRat said:


> There's also a lot to be said for weekday explores rather than weekends, I dont thinkI've ever had a run in with secca on a weekday explore.



That's true


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 28, 2011)

KingRat said:


> There's also a lot to be said for weekday explores rather than weekends, I dont thinkI've ever had a run in with secca on a weekday explore.



That's a really good point, don't think I have ever seen security on a weekday during the day yet at night I always seem to get agro


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 29, 2011)

I normally go during the weekdays - day time. Mainly because local kids are in school and people are busy going about their own business.

I wouldn't mind doing a night explore or two but need to brush up on Night Photography first before going anywhere exciting during the dark hours.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 29, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Buildings seem to take on a whole new character at night and we have obtained some great photos as a result.


May Ball for the University of the Insane 

I do a bit of both and as Johno rightly says, buildings do take on a whole new character at night.

I agree with the weekday rather than a weekend thing. Also, weekend nights I've found are the best nights to go exploring - police have other bigger things to worry about and any workmen have put their tools down for the night. Early mornings are a winner too, especially in the Summer.

As long as you're sensible, using common sense and not waving your torch around (oo-eer!), then it's all good.


----------



## urbanisle (Nov 29, 2011)

I still go with the walk in and look like you know what you are doing/going act, a hi vis helps and this works well for daytime explores. I love the night time pictures but feel the need to have my slippers on after 6pm


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 29, 2011)

I really should get out my hi-vis vest and see what I can get away with


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 29, 2011)

Jimba said:


> I really should get out my hi-vis vest and see what I can get away with



I've got away with blocking half of a road to lift a manhole cover for a look and no one was fussed, put a couple of "borrowed" cones out and everyone just drove around without blinking


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 29, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I've got away with blocking half of a road to lift a manhole cover for a look and no one was fussed, put a couple of "borrowed" cones out and everyone just drove around without blinking


Haha, excellent stuff! 2 of my friends have managed to infiltrate places, one place was just by wearing hi-vis jackets and thick-soled shoes  the staff didn't take a second glance!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 29, 2011)

Never done a night time explore i spose it all depends on the nature of the destination, i.e. Whittingham is a dangerous place even in the day and on the ground floors , but in more structally sound buildings i guess it could be a blast, tried to get some splorers into a "stayover" but they were too vexed by the idea haha


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends, it's far easier to do tricky sites at night but I hate light painting.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 30, 2011)

May Ball for the University of the Insane 

Yes Jimba,that was a great night time explore.

I had never really considered weekday explores too much before as I just thought that it would be far too busy and too many folks about,but some good points raised so certainly will add that angle to my future exploits.

Hard hat,Hi vis and clipboard as well as chit chat with nosey parkers is good too I find.


----------

